# USB Storage won't work



## Elephandaris (Nov 16, 2021)

I bought a Samsung 128GB USB-C Flashdrive, and it isn't being recognized. I've reformatted it to ExFAT, to NTFS, to FAT32, all with no luck. I've tried other USB sticks using a USB-A to USB-C adapter. I've used 2 different USB HUBs with no luck, one of which had a separate power-supply. I've reset the Tivo stick and tried it all again with no luck. I've tried USB 2.0 to USB 3.1. I've tried out flashdrives from 16GB to 128GB. I've tried with adapter dongles and without them.

All of these Flashdrives, and HUBs work perfectly fine with my computer and other devices.

Is there some specific software I should use to format the drives to a specific format? 

Is my stick just a dud?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Try a USB2 hub/adapter, USB-c is just a plug don't expect its implementation to be as good as PC.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I use GUIFORMAT.EXE.

Also, how certain are you that the Samsung is not a counterfeit?


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

eskovan said:


> After getting a USB a to c adapter I tried plugging a SanDisk 128GB thumb drive I had into it. It didn't give a notification when I plugged it in, but it was there when I went to Storage. So I did Format as internal. After running for awhile it just exited to the main screen. However it then only gave me the 'drive has been safely ejected' loop over and over. Rebooting made no difference.
> 
> Put the SanDisk drive into my Windows PC, it showed as two drives/partitions (one large, one small) and that both needed formatting to be read. The smaller drive wouldn't format but the big one did, as exFAT. Still when put back into the TS4K it would again only show the 'drive has been safely ejected' message.
> 
> ...


----------

